# PCC experiend in Pune RPO or PSK



## pun-mig (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, Any fellow members, who got their PCC in Pune, please share your experience. 

Did you apply at RPO or PSK, which one would you recommend?

Did you have the same current address as in the passport, and which all documents did you submit?

How long did it take?

In my case, I got my passport in Pune itself, but the address on the passport is different since I moved places within Pune since then. Do you you think a police verification will be initiated in this case? I got the verification done when the passport was issued in 2008, but it was at a different address in the same city.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

pun-mig said:


> Hello, Any fellow members, who got their PCC in Pune, please share your experience.
> 
> Did you apply at RPO or PSK, which one would you recommend?
> 
> ...


You'll need to apply to PSK only. The Pune RPO only accepts the applications for "Tatkal" passports now. All other applications like renewal, new-passport, PCC are to be submitted to the PSK. Check out the http://www.passportindia.gov.in website for full details about the application. Best idea would be to do it online, and then submit the documents manually at the PSK (I am yet to do it, but thats how the process is explained on the website).

Mostly, your PCC would be done soon, as the fully computerized system for passports came out in 2007 or 2008. They will ask for the proof of your current address, and might do a quick check, but since your passport was issued in Pune itself, I dont think it iwll take a long time for you.

All the best ! Let us know how your PCC goes !


----------



## pun-mig (Dec 27, 2011)

sherlock said:


> You'll need to apply to PSK only. The Pune RPO only accepts the applications for "Tatkal" passports now. All other applications like renewal, new-passport, PCC are to be submitted to the PSK. Check out the http://www.passportindia.gov.in website for full details about the application. Best idea would be to do it online, and then submit the documents manually at the PSK (I am yet to do it, but thats how the process is explained on the website).
> 
> Mostly, your PCC would be done soon, as the fully computerized system for passports came out in 2007 or 2008. They will ask for the proof of your current address, and might do a quick check, but since your passport was issued in Pune itself, I dont think it iwll take a long time for you.
> 
> All the best ! Let us know how your PCC goes !


Thanks, Sherlock. I plan to do it next week, will keep you posted. 

I was under the impression that RPO accepts the PCC applications too, is it a recent development?

Any one who has been to PSK in Pune, please share your experience.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

pun-mig said:


> Thanks, Sherlock. I plan to do it next week, will keep you posted.
> 
> I was under the impression that RPO accepts the PCC applications too, is it a recent development?
> 
> Any one who has been to PSK in Pune, please share your experience.


Yeah, it's a recent development. Started from 1st may 2012.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

its very useful information .




sherlock said:


> You'll need to apply to PSK only. The Pune RPO only accepts the applications for "Tatkal" passports now. All other applications like renewal, new-passport, PCC are to be submitted to the PSK. Check out the http://www.passportindia.gov.in website for full details about the application. Best idea would be to do it online, and then submit the documents manually at the PSK (I am yet to do it, but thats how the process is explained on the website).
> 
> Mostly, your PCC would be done soon, as the fully computerized system for passports came out in 2007 or 2008. They will ask for the proof of your current address, and might do a quick check, but since your passport was issued in Pune itself, I dont think it iwll take a long time for you.
> 
> All the best ! Let us know how your PCC goes !


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi frnds, I am frm Pune too and applied for 175 visa online on 4th May 2012. I have a few questions here .....At present am working in Abu Dhabi and really confused about how to get my pcc without going to India. Also I have my passport and residence address same, may be tht will help. Also when can I expect CO ? And can I start my pcc frm now ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

prashanthulavale said:


> Hi frnds, I am frm Pune too and applied for 175 visa online on 4th May 2012. I have a few questions here .....At present am working in Abu Dhabi and really confused about how to get my pcc without going to India. Also I have my passport and residence address same, may be tht will help. Also when can I expect CO ? And can I start my pcc frm now ?



Goto the website of the Indian embassy nearest to you, or simply call them. You'll have to get your Pcc done through them. I think it's an online procedure, but it's better to confirm with the embassy people.


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi sherlock, thank you very much for your prompt reply. Will give it a try in Indian embassy here in Abu Dhabi and reply back. I am a bachelors in civil engineer and have 5yrs of work experience. How are my chances after going in Australia. Also when can i expect to get a CO so that I can prepare for pcc and medicals.
Thanks
Prashant


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

pun-mig said:


> Thanks, Sherlock. I plan to do it next week, will keep you posted.
> 
> I was under the impression that RPO accepts the PCC applications too, is it a recent development?
> 
> Any one who has been to PSK in Pune, please share your experience.


I applied for PCC in PSK last week. The process is smooth and online. Register on the site, fill form online, upload documents in pdf format, take an appointment, take a print of the acknowledgement, go to PSK at Mundhwa on the appointment date and time, it will take hour to complete the process and if police verification is required, you will have to visit your police station after about a 5 days of submission of application at PSK with required documents by the police, you should get PCC in one month.

If address on passport is different than current address, verification is required.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

amolc said:


> I applied for PCC in PSK last week. The process is smooth and online. Register on the site, fill form online, upload documents in pdf format, take an appointment, take a print of the acknowledgement, go to PSK at Mundhwa on the appointment date and time, it will take hour to complete the process and if police verification is required, you will have to visit your police station after about a 5 days of submission of application at PSK with required documents by the police, you should get PCC in one month.
> 
> If address on passport is different than current address, verification is required.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info Amol ! It'll definitely help all of us who are still to do their PCC.

However, please note that people staying abroad (for example Abu Dhabi) need to get in touch with nearest Indian Embassy for their PCC.

I'm glad the PSK process is cleaner than the way it used to happen before. Let us know when you get your PCC. Or did you already get it ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

prashanthulavale said:


> Hi frnds, I am frm Pune too and applied for 175 visa online on 4th May 2012. I have a few questions here .....At present am working in Abu Dhabi and really confused about how to get my pcc without going to India. Also I have my passport and residence address same, may be tht will help. Also when can I expect CO ? And can I start my pcc frm now ?



Prashant - Since you have applied for 175, it will take time for CO to be assigned to your application... maybe even 4-5 months. According to current timeline, people who applied in Dec 2011 are getting COs assigned for 175 (176 timeline is much faster).

Its better that you wait for the CO to be assigned before going for PCC. However, since you are in Abu DHabi, its best to contact the Indian embassy and find out full process and also how much time it will take. If they say that it'll take a month or 2, then go ahead and start the PCC procedure soon.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Thanks for the info Amol ! It'll definitely help all of us who are still to do their PCC.
> 
> However, please note that people staying abroad (for example Abu Dhabi) need to get in touch with nearest Indian Embassy for their PCC.
> 
> I'm glad the PSK process is cleaner than the way it used to happen before. Let us know when you get your PCC. Or did you already get it ?


I have just applied, will get it after police verification.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

amolc said:


> I have just applied, will get it after police verification.


All the best Amol ! Do let everyone know any other tips that you might have. Will be very helpful.

Thanks !


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey all,

Filled in a PCC and mentioned the wrong Police Station in my form.
Now, i have gone through the process of visiting PSK and getting documents verified and application is pending for PSK office action.
Anything to worry about? 
Which police station would the application go to - the one i mentioned in application or the one it should ideally go to according to my address?

P.S. - Current address is diff from permanent and i have done this mistake while mentioning police station for current address

Please share.


----------



## jschopra (Feb 8, 2016)

amolc said:


> I applied for PCC in PSK last week. The process is smooth and online. Register on the site, fill form online, upload documents in pdf format, take an appointment, take a print of the acknowledgement, go to PSK at Mundhwa on the appointment date and time, it will take hour to complete the process and if police verification is required, you will have to visit your police station after about a 5 days of submission of application at PSK with required documents by the police, you should get PCC in one month.
> 
> If address on passport is different than current address, verification is required.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi,

I have applied for PCC online and went today for my process at PSK Mundhwa. They verified everything and said that I have to get clearance from police station because permanent address on passport is different from my current address in Pune. After the verification is done, I'll get an SMS and then I have to go to collect my PCC from Mundhwa.

My question is, which police station I have to get clearance from? From the one in Pune or the one in my permanent address? And how do I know when to go there?

Any help or suggestion is welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

If you are staying at current address for the last one year, you will be contacted for police verification from the corresponding police station. If you have stayed at different address in last one year you need to get clearance from that police station as well.


----------

